# Can I reapply if I was deactivated from flex?



## FourOneFive (Jul 6, 2017)

I created a new account and email. When I put my social into the tax section it says it’s “in progress”. Will this mean I can join again?


----------



## imfatandold (Sep 26, 2017)

thats not how it works... lol good try though


----------



## Peaceflexer (Jun 24, 2017)

I got deactivated as well 
Anyone can please help me as well for another account thank you


----------



## Jenny01 (Apr 12, 2015)

Peaceflexer said:


> I got deactivated as well
> Anyone can please help me as well for another account thank you


Why you'll got deactivated. Can you share your experience?.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

FourOneFive said:


> I created a new account and email. When I put my social into the tax section it says it's "in progress". Will this mean I can join again?


Why were you deactivated?


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

it’s actually not that easy to deactivated from Flex — most of the time it’s from people late forfeiting blocks, or just completely missing them too many times in one week.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

FourOneFive said:


> I created a new account and email. When I put my social into the tax section it says it's "in progress". Will this mean I can join again?


It depends. What were you deactivated for? Missing too many blocks? Too many returned pkgs to WH? Pissed off a Black or Blue shirt drone at the WH too many times?



AuxCordBoston said:


> Why were you deactivated?


Starting to think it was because they used a block grabber or Frep and missed one too many blocks....


----------



## Peaceflexer (Jun 24, 2017)

To ensure that Amazon can meet customer expectations, delivery partners are expected to tap "I've arrived" on the app when reaching the station or assigned waiting area, and to be available to make deliveries during the scheduled block. Our records indicate that, on multiple occasions, you tapped "I've arrived" but were not available to make deliveries during all or a part of your scheduled blocks.

We are writing to let you know that, due to these violation(s) of the Amazon Flex Independent Contractor Terms of Service (the "Agreement"), Amazon is hereby terminating the Agreement. As a result, you are no longer eligible to participate in the Amazon Flex program. Your account has been deactivated and you will no longer be able to sign in to the Amazon Flex app.

But this is not true

And I am a prime now driver


----------

